# whats more exotic than a hamster???



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

i want an animal around the same size of a hamster but can live in a hamster cage or underbed storage
suggestions???


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/433683-small-exotic-mammals.html check out this post... people have made some good suggestions there


----------



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

spinny mice, zebra mice, fat tailed gerbils, jerds, multis, ect lists go on. hope that helps.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Google jerboa there like mini kangaroos


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Jerboas cannot be kept in a hamster cage.


----------



## Herpo14292 (Dec 30, 2009)

How about a lemming?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

African Pygmy Hedgehog?


----------



## tanzaniterose (Oct 18, 2009)

razor said:


> fat tailed gerbils, jerds,


Gerbil and jird species cannot be kept in wire cages.

I wouldn't have thought though, that keeping a pet under a bed would be very nice for the animals. :lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> African Pygmy Hedgehog?


 they need a indoor rabbit cage not a hamster cage


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

where do you get a jerboa from...they are amazing!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

U can't keep em in a hamster cage but u can in a smAll enclosure not sure im
realy struggling to find any exotic mammals in the uk at minute but there used to be loads around im debating getting sum myself if any one can tell me where.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I kept and successfully bred Jerboas and believe me you don't keep them in a small enclosure.

Minimum size requirements for a breeding pair is 6'L x 3'W x 3'H.

There are loads of exotic keepers in the UK, so finding something shouldn't be too hard unless it is rare and expensive.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Every animal suggested is not suitable for a standard hamster cage. :devil: 

You _might_ get away with keeping a couple of zebra mice in one but they could squeeze through the bars. They prefer more space as they're very active.

If you want any of those suggested you need a nice big tank.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Which species of jerboas are you refering too, to be fair there not something I've looked at tge husbandry of for years so cantvrember but thought the lesser jerboas could be kept in something like a 3 ft tank but must be wrong then.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I like the look of the long eard ones!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> realy struggling to find any exotic mammals in the uk at minute but there used to be loads around


we are all still here just go to ground every now and again as we get sick of animal politics :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have some baby steppe lemmings available soon if you'd like some?


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Every animal suggested is not suitable for a standard hamster cage. :devil:


To be fair, a hamster is barely suitable for a standard hamster cage. :lol2: My little dwarf hamsters were happy in a 10-gallon aquarium, but they went bonkers in the wire cage.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

SPINY MICE SPINY MICE SPINY MICE!! 

They need a tank as theyre active and like to chew, but theyre so worth it :flrt: Im a little obsessed hehe, hope to get some myself one day!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooo Lesser Jerboa, I'd love a couple of those.

Totally agree with Leonine about hamster cages, so many are inadaquatly sold for hamsters and other small rodents. My syrian lives in a fish tank, though my campbells is happy in a mini duna I wouldn't put him in anything smaller and don't even get me started on Rotastak...


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

If you buy an appropriately sized tank, you can have your pick of a few exotic rodents : victory:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

thnx but alredy got rabbits
mum made me get hamster


----------

